# H4H Liphook Start Sheet



## richart (Sep 24, 2018)

​*START SHEET*

*Tee              *

*1)         Mike Harris,                        Kraxx 68,                       JamesR,                           Anotherdouble*

*2)         Elliot Heath,                        Rich Cross (BB),             Hodge,                             HomerJSimpson*

*3)         Rob Smith,                  Mikejohnchapman,          Fish,                                   Cake*

*4)         David Taylor,                Steve Holland (BB),          GG26,                                Bigfoot*

*5a)       Richart,                       Lee Yates,                                Dave Sanders,                   Geoff Reeve*

*5)         Nick Bonfield,               Khamelion,                        Hacker_Hughes,              Jobr1850*

*6)         Spear-chucker,            MendieGK,                      JakeBarnes,                     Liverbirdie*

*7)         Pokerjoke,                   Peter Reed,                      Sam85,                             SteveW86*

*8)         Radbourne2010,         FairwayPhil,                   Nick Upjohn,                   MashleyR7*

*9)         Junior,                         Pieman,                            PNWokingham,              Tab373*

*10)       Sandy,                         Joanne Williams,             DRW,                               Wookie*

*11)       Imurg,                         CVG,                               PaulW4701,                     Twire*

*12)       94Tegsi,                       Chisteve,                          Liverpoolphil,                  NWJocko*

*13a)     Badger,                                TheDiablo,                       Old Skier,                                Swingalot*

*13)       GeneralStore,             Synetec 1,                        Synetec 2,                        Synetec 3*

*14)       Cheifi0,                                Troymcclure,                   Matty6,                            Dufferman*

*15)       Captainron,                Swinger,                           Frankie Higginson,         Merve_Swerve*

*16)       Mark Head,                 Patster1969,                    2Blue,                               Duffers05*

*17)       Lincoln Quaker,          Alwaysabridesmaid,               Artyd,                              Midnight*

*18a)     Sawtooth,                   Dean Pullen,                    Philthefragger,                        Srixon1*

*18)       Bill Elliott,                   Blue in Munich,               Crow,                             Stuart_C*



*Instructions for Liphook Golf Club, Wheatsheaf Enclosure, Liphook, Hants, *

*GU30 7EH.  Telephone 01428 723271/723785.*


REGISTRATION from 8.30 followed by bacon rolls, tea/coffee.

*PLEASE REGISTER BEFORE YOU EAT.*


If you are running late or have to pull out at the last minute, please telephone the club on one of the numbers above.

*Â£55 CASH* required for golf, plus *extra cash* for nearest the pin/long drive, programme, raffle tickets etc. *Could forumers please tell their guests to bring cash, as cheques are no good to us. *

*RAFFLE PRIZES*, please remember to bring something with you for the raffle. Last year this worked really well, with nearly everyone going home with a prize.

*SHOTGUN* start is at 10.00a.m., but if you are teeing off *5a), 13a) and 18a)* you will need to tee off at *9.52a.m.* There will just be the one shotgun at 10.00a.m. but this may not be heard all over the course so please use your own watches.

*DRESS* for the day is smart casual. Golf shoes including rubber soled shoes are not allowed in Main Lounge and Dining Room. Please shower and change after your round.  If you want to wear jacket and tie that is fine, but not compulsory. If you are playing in tailored shorts above the knee for men, you must wear either single-coloured knee length socks, or white sports socks which come above the ankle. To be honest you would be mad not to wear these types of socks as the heather is thick, and there is also a lot of spiky gorse.

*GOLF SHOES *must be changed in the club locker rooms and not in the main club car park. Those that need to drive out to their tees will need to change in the car park they have driven out to.

*Please DO NOT take trolleys into the heather.*

*MOBILE PHONES* are prohibited in the clubhouse. They may be used on the course only in an emergency. These are club rules not mine so no moaning!

The following tees are a short walk. Please note we are playing from YELLOW tees.

1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 17th and 18th.

*6th 7th, 8th and 13th                   Use 7th tee car park*

*9th,10th, 11th, 12th and 14th    Use 10th tee car park*

*15th and 16th                               Use 15th tee car park*

An instructions/map will be available on the day to these tees. The 7th and 10th Car Park is accessed off the B2070 main road.  The 15th Car Park is at the beginning of the drive into the club. Please leave clubs in car when you arrive for registration.

*SCORE CARDS *will be already made out, and you just need to add you current handicap. The first to register in each group will be given all four cards.

*INDIVIDUAL PRIZES. *Every player must complete a card. We donâ€™t want four scores on one card as it slows the scorerâ€™s job down. It is a stableford, full handicap, and you need to mark your partnerâ€™s gross score and stableford points on each hole. You should also put your own score on the card, gross and stableford points, so you can agree your card before signing. Player and scorer to sign just as you would in a competition at your club. Nearly everyone is a member of a club so knows what to do.

At the end of the round one player in each group should collect all cards and hand in all four cards to the scorers.

*TEAM PRIZE. *All scores in your group will be important for team prize

*SLOW PLAY* To avoid slow play, you must pick up when you can no longer score on a hole. We do not want any 9 net 8 for 0 points on the card. To speed up your round please play *ready golf.*

Sorry for heavy handed approach, but we need to make the scorers job as easy as possible, and have the results before we finish eating. The full results will be posted on the forum after the day, and it will just be winning scores that will be announced on the day.

*LUNCH* is from 3pm. The meal is two courses and the food at Liphook is great. If you are unable to stay for lunch you will unfortunately not get any refund, as we have already booked and are committed to pay for all food. *Please advise us at the earliest opportunity if you are not staying for the lunch.*

We expect auction, prize giving from 4.30pm and a finish at around 5.30pm.

Finally, good luck, play well, have plenty of laughs, and make it a day Rickg would have been proud of.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh my, does Mike know what heâ€™s let himself in for - what a way to spend my 50th!!


----------



## Chisteve (Sep 24, 2018)

Richart - thanks for this


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 24, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Oh my, does Mike know what heâ€™s let himself in for - what a way to spend my 50th!!
		
Click to expand...

Forget Mike, what about me then


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 24, 2018)

I see the balls were warmed Rich ðŸ‘ ðŸ˜


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 24, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I see the balls were warmed Rich ðŸ‘ ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Is that more scouse dollar going to a blues brother


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 24, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Forget Mike, what about me then
		
Click to expand...

Only thing I will write on this subject - Ear Plugs


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks like the 14th hole is where itâ€™s at!! ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I see the balls were warmed Rich ðŸ‘ ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

As I did the draw, I kept thinking, no it was unfair to put you in that group, and I got right to the end and you were just left over. Apologies to Bill, Richard and Nick. Better luck next year ?.


----------



## DRW (Sep 24, 2018)

I must have struck it lucky with the draw, what with Liphook being two loops of 9 and the 10th being the closest to the clubhouse

Cant wait.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2018)

DRW said:



			I must have struck it lucky with the draw, what with Liphook being two loops of 9 and the 10th being the closest to the clubhouse

Cant wait.

Click to expand...

Which Liphook are you playing?


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2018)

DRW said:



			I must have struck it lucky with the draw, what with Liphook being two loops of 9 and the 10th being the closest to the clubhouse

Cant wait.

Click to expand...

You are by the clubhouse. unfortunately it is the old clubhouse, circa 1948. 10th used to be the first. Easy drive, and a very short walk. Gordon will remember the old clubhouse.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2018)

richart said:



			Gordon will remember the old clubhouse.

Click to expand...


----------



## DRW (Sep 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Which Liphook are you playing?  

Click to expand...

Thought I better add, I was joking hence the smilies I used at the end of  . Sorry if it read wrong.  Just happy to be supporting such a great fundraising day, cant wait


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 24, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Forget Mike, what about me then
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, looking forward to a great four ball - Hope James keeps his trolley well away from my golf ball this year...


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 24, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Ha ha, looking forward to a great four ball - Hope James keeps his trolley well away from my golf ball this year...
		
Click to expand...

And me Stu


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2018)

Another long walk...


----------



## Twire (Sep 24, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Another long walk...

Click to expand...

I'll be driving to the 10th car park.... and I hope you'll be more cheerful on the day ðŸ¤£


----------



## Crow (Sep 24, 2018)

Great, this year's H4H is now even better!

(Not sure about the "All scores in your group will be important for team prize" though, will have to think long and hard as to which clubs to bring.)


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Another long walk...

Click to expand...

Short drive, short walk.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2018)

Twire said:



			I'll be driving to the 10th car park.... and I hope you'll be more cheerful on the day ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I'm always cheerful - it's the others..


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 24, 2018)

I


Crow said:



			Great, this year's H4H is now even better!

(Not sure about the "All scores in your group will be important for team prize" though, will have to think long and hard as to which clubs to bring.)
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you'll be as handy as ever with whichever bats are in the bag ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2018)

Great draw and looking forward to this already. Hoping the weather plays ball


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 24, 2018)

Cheers for all the organisation everyone, sounds brill ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great draw and looking forward to this already. Hoping the weather plays ball
		
Click to expand...

Forecast is good, and course should be in top condition.

I recommend everyone has a few putts on the practice putting green before their round. Greens can be a tad nippy.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 24, 2018)

richart said:



			Forecast is good, and course should be in top condition.

I recommend everyone has a few putts on the practice putting green before their round. Greens can be a tad nippy.

Click to expand...

Are you advocating practice my dear fellow


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Are you advocating practice my dear fellow
		
Click to expand...

For you definitely.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 24, 2018)

Looking forward to it. As Iâ€™m one of the â€˜luckyâ€™ ones off 13a early at 9.52, can all players get to their respective tees well before that time as if your cutting across the course to your tee any later you are in grave danger on my current form.

Unless of course you happen to be walking up the 13th fairway. If so, ignore this message your safe as houses!


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Looking forward to it. As Iâ€™m one of the â€˜luckyâ€™ ones off 13a early at 9.52, can all players get to their respective tees well before that time as if your cutting across the course to your tee any later you are in grave danger on my current form.

Unless of course you happen to be walking up the 13th fairway. If so, ignore this message your safe as houses!
		
Click to expand...

13th Hole crosses two counties. So you could drive off in Hamphire and end up in Surrey.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 24, 2018)

richart said:



			13th Hole crosses two counties. So you could drive off in Hamphire and end up in Surrey.

Click to expand...

Now thereâ€™s a challenge 

Is Surrey up the left or down the right......just donâ€™t tell me itâ€™s down the middle


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Now thereâ€™s a challenge 

Is Surrey up the left or down the right......just donâ€™t tell me itâ€™s down the middle 

Click to expand...

The boundary is across the middle, by the water hazard.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 25, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Ha ha, looking forward to a great four ball - Hope James keeps his trolley well away from my golf ball this year...
		
Click to expand...

If you put a dent on the other side for me it'll become symmetrical & might start driving in a straight line again!!


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Looking forward to it. As Iâ€™m one of the â€˜luckyâ€™ ones off 13a early at 9.52, can all players get to their respective tees well before that time as if your cutting across the course to your tee any later you are in grave danger on my current form.

Unless of course you happen to be walking up the 13th fairway. If so, ignore this message your safe as houses!
		
Click to expand...

This is a good point. We have three double up tees, 5, 13 and 18, so if you are walking to your tee to tee off at 10.00, be very aware of those teeing off at 9.52.

There are a few holes which are slightly confusing if you are playing for the first time.

9. Tee shot is obvious, but second shot is totally blind. There is a huge rough hump just short left of the green which can snag a ball. Ideally you want to hit second shot at the green, and not try and run it in from the left. Don't miss right though as green slopes away. One of the hardest holes on the course because of the second shot. Also wait for the bell to go before hitting to the green.

10. You need to aim at the marker, which looks like it is too far left, but isn't ! Take into account the marker is set up for the back tee. If you are too far right, you will be blocked out for your second shot. Very downhill fairway, and at the end of the fairway is thick heather, rough. Probably about 220 yards at most to rough, so suggest long iron or hybrid assuming ground is still running.

13. Great hole, one of the best on the course, but beware there is a water hazard in the middle of the fairway, and with the firm ground bigger hitters could reach it. Hazard is obvious when you come to play your second shot.

14. Severe dogleg to the right. If you go short right down the fairway you will not get round the corner, and the trees are huge. Middle to left side of the fairway is line, with a three wood or hybrid for longer hitters. Driver can run out down the left unless hit with a fade.

15. No obvious line off the tee for this hole. You need to hit a good three wood or similar, straight over the left side of the bunker on the right. Beware though anything too far right of this bunker will go OB. If you go left of the bunker you will run out of fairway with a longer club. Good line for shorter hitters, but it is probably about 200 yards to the rough. If you hit a nice fade you can take driver starting just left of bunker, but dangerous shot. First time I played the hole three of us hit driver safely left of the bunker and didn't find one ball !! Carry over bunker is around 180/200 yards off the yellows from memory.

16. Hole comes back opposite way from the 15th, but it is not OB right of the white posts. These posts are only for the 15th. Line is down the right hand side of the fairway, and you only ned to hit 200 yards maximum. Hole doglegs to the left, so if you go down the left you can be blocked out. If you hit further than 200 yards off the tee, you will run into rough, unless you are lucky enough to hit a slither fairway, no wider than a path !

Hope the above might help some of you, that is asuming you trust me


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 25, 2018)

richart said:



			This is a good point. We have three double up tees, 5, 13 and 18, so if you are walking to your tee to tee off at 10.00, be very aware of those teeing off at 9.52.

There are a few holes which are slightly confusing if you are playing for the first time.

9. Tee shot is obvious, but second shot is totally blind. There is a huge rough hump just short left of the green which can snag a ball. Ideally you want to hit second shot at the green, and not try and run it in from the left. Don't miss right though as green slopes away. One of the hardest holes on the course because of the second shot. Also wait for the bell to go before hitting to the green.

10. You need to aim at the marker, which looks like it is too far left, but isn't ! Take into account the marker is set up for the back tee. If you are too far right, you will be blocked out for your second shot. Very downhill fairway, and at the end of the fairway is thick heather, rough. Probably about 220 yards at most to rough, so suggest long iron or hybrid assuming ground is still running.

13. Great hole, one of the best on the course, but beware there is a water hazard in the middle of the fairway, and with the firm ground bigger hitters could reach it. Hazard is obvious when you come to play your second shot.

14. Severe dogleg to the right. If you go short right down the fairway you will not get round the corner, and the trees are huge. Middle to left side of the fairway is line, with a three wood or hybrid for longer hitters. Driver can run out down the left unless hit with a fade.

15. No obvious line off the tee for this hole. You need to hit a good three wood or similar, straight over the left side of the bunker on the right. Beware though anything too far right of this bunker will go OB. If you go left of the bunker you will run out of fairway with a longer club. Good line for shorter hitters, but it is probably about 200 yards to the rough. If you hit a nice fade you can take driver starting just left of bunker, but dangerous shot. First time I played the hole three of us hit driver safely left of the bunker and didn't find one ball !! Carry over bunker is around 180/200 yards off the yellows from memory.

16. Hole comes back opposite way from the 15th, but it is not OB right of the white posts. These posts are only for the 15th. Line is down the right hand side of the fairway, and you only ned to hit 200 yards maximum. Hole doglegs to the left, so if you go down the left you can be blocked out. If you hit further than 200 yards off the tee, you will run into rough, unless you are lucky enough to hit a slither fairway, no wider than a path !

Hope the above might help some of you, that is asuming you trust me 

Click to expand...

I think I might go on the website and look at the pro tips not some hacker off a forum


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I think I might go on the website and look at the pro tips not some hacker off a forum 

Click to expand...

Yes, but you hit the ball like some hacker off the forum, and not a Pro.


----------



## DRW (Sep 25, 2018)

Its like having a caddy again, suppose we have to pay for these tips, is a bottle enough or are you a greedy caddy who wants a whole box of bottles for the raffle


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2018)

DRW said:



			Its like having a caddy again, suppose we have to pay for these tips, is a bottle enough or are you a greedy caddy who wants a whole box of bottles for the raffle

Click to expand...

I think I am reducing my chances of winning passing on these tips.
I am only greedy when it comes to H4H. You should know that better than most Darren.


----------



## Tab373 (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh dear just been snooping to see what the handicaps are of my fellow 4 ball and have found that Junior, Pieman, play off 5 and 6  now Iâ€™m worried my 7 handicap is more like 17 at the moment sorry PNWokingham, canâ€™t see yours but I promise not to hold you all up.Tab373


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2018)

Tab373 said:



			Oh dear just been snooping to see what the handicaps are of my fellow 4 ball and have found that Junior, Pieman, play off 5 and 6  now Iâ€™m worried my 7 handicap is more like 17 at the moment sorry PNWokingham, canâ€™t see yours but I promise not to hold you all up.Tab373
		
Click to expand...

Nobody has ever held Paul up. He is not called Slasher for nothing.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 25, 2018)

JamesR said:



			If you put a dent on the other side for me it'll become symmetrical & might start driving in a straight line again!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, I still cringe thinking about that, ending up in a bunker on the hole after donking into your trolley and still managed to get a point...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Ha ha, I still cringe thinking about that, ending up in a bunker on the hole after donking into your trolley and still managed to get a point... 

Click to expand...

That was your purest strike of the day ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Junior (Sep 26, 2018)

Tab373 said:



			Oh dear just been snooping to see what the handicaps are of my fellow 4 ball and have found that Junior, Pieman, play off 5 and 6  now Iâ€™m worried my 7 handicap is more like 17 at the moment sorry PNWokingham, canâ€™t see yours but I promise not to hold you all up.Tab373
		
Click to expand...

Haha...... Don't worry about it.  I can chomp it with the best of them.  We'll have a good laugh no matter how we all play.!! ðŸ˜


----------



## MikeH (Sep 27, 2018)

The GM team are all very excited - should be a great day


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 27, 2018)

MikeH said:



			The GM team are all very excited - should be a great day
		
Click to expand...

Mr Harris I would honestly wait until you see my game before you make any further comment


----------



## PieMan (Sep 27, 2018)

Tab373 said:



			Oh dear just been snooping to see what the handicaps are of my fellow 4 ball and have found that Junior, Pieman, play off 5 and 6  now Iâ€™m worried my 7 handicap is more like 17 at the moment sorry PNWokingham, canâ€™t see yours but I promise not to hold you all up.Tab373
		
Click to expand...

I'll be suffering from catching up with Stu the night before - I'll be lucky to make it into double figures! ðŸ»ðŸ»ðŸ˜‚

Having a good laugh and enjoying the company of my playing partners whilst playing a great course are what I prioritise on H4H day. If I actually play some half decent golf as well then even better! 

We'll have a great day - looking forward to it. ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			I'll be suffering from catching up with Stu the night before - I'll be lucky to make it into double figures! ðŸ»ðŸ»ðŸ˜‚

*Having a good laugh and enjoying the company of my playing partners whilst playing a great course are what I prioritise on H4H day*. If I actually play some half decent golf as well then even better!

We'll have a great day - looking forward to it. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


This for me, is what the day is all about. 

There's no better day to remember Rick than this day and no doubt he'd have that massive infectious grin on his boat race knowing we've all had a great day and raised a good few quid for a charity that was close to his heart.

Playing good golf is a bonus.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 27, 2018)

Tab373 said:



			Oh dear just been snooping to see what the handicaps are of my fellow 4 ball and have found that Junior, Pieman, play off 5 and 6  now Iâ€™m worried my 7 handicap is more like 17 at the moment sorry PNWokingham, canâ€™t see yours but I promise not to hold you all up.Tab373
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry Tab, you'll be too busy laughing at slasher's golf mate ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			This for me, is what the day is all about.

There's no better day to remember Rick than this day and no doubt he'd have that massive infectious grin on his boat race knowing we've all had a great day and raised a good few quid for a charity that was close to his heart.

Playing good golf is a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

Sacrilege! This is a major, it's all about the golf! I reckon there is a board for this in the clubhouse at either Centurion or Blackmoor ðŸ˜‹


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Dont worry Tab, you'll be too busy laughing at slasher's golf mate ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Slashers golf,that's if he gets over the practice swing


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			I'll be suffering from catching up with Stu the night before - I'll be lucky to make it into double figures! ðŸ»ðŸ»ðŸ˜‚

Having a good laugh and enjoying the company of my playing partners whilst playing a great course are what I prioritise on H4H day. If I actually play some half decent golf as well then even better!

We'll have a great day - looking forward to it. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Is that double figures drinks or points


----------



## PieMan (Sep 27, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Is that double figures drinks or points 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ with Stu definitely into double figures.

On the course it'll be 50/50!!!ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Imurg (Sep 27, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Slashers golf,that's if he gets over the practice swing 

Click to expand...

Slasher's practice swing will ensure there are no flies in the vicinity and is wonder to behold.
If you could harness the energy you could power a small town for a week.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 27, 2018)

MikeH said:



			The GM team are all very excited - should be a great day
		
Click to expand...

You have Kraxx on the first tee with you, he'll talk the hind legs off a donkey, just don't mention, people who brake for no reason, Brexit, political correctness, the weather, work, football, middle lane hoggers, well bad drivers. He does like to talk about his hobbies though, eating spicey chilli, drinking bourbon and golf. About his golf, he has the stature of Kiridech Aphibarnrat but the mouth and sulks of Tyrell Hatton, so me and Hacker_hughes nicknamed him Tyrell Barnrat.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			You have Kraxx on the first tee with you, he'll talk the hind legs off a donkey, just don't mention, people who brake for no reason, Brexit, political correctness, the weather, work, football, middle lane hoggers, well bad drivers. He does like to talk about his hobbies though, eating spicey chilli, drinking bourbon and golf. About his golf, he has the stature of Kiridech Aphibarnrat but the mouth and sulks of Tyrell Hatton, so me and Hacker_hughes nicknamed him Tyrell Barnrat.
		
Click to expand...

They are following me (they are off the 1st and we're off the second) and rather nervous about how far down the fairway will be deemed safe in terms of both drives and avoiding hearing Kraxx holding court


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Dont worry Tab, you'll be too busy laughing at slasher's golf mate ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Harsh but fair.

He does shout 'fore' very loudly though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They are following me (they are off the 1st and we're off the second) and rather nervous about how far down the fairway will be deemed safe in terms of both drives and avoiding hearing Kraxx holding court
		
Click to expand...

Put a green sharpie in your bag just in case


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Put a green sharpie in your bag just in case  

Click to expand...

Not going to stoop to the level of some jokers and buffoons on here (at least in this instance). I may merely ensure the lie isn't quite as good as it may have been


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ with Stu definitely into double figures.

On the course it'll be 50/50!!!ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Well last time he got into double figures drinks wise, he didnt play the next day.

#lightweight


----------



## MikeH (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi all
pleased to announce that there will be an optional little extra to play for on Tuesday... the 'FootJoy Forum Challenge'
find out more here https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/footjoy-forum-challenge-at-liphook-h4h-day.98898/


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 27, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well last time he got into double figures drinks wise, he didnt play the next day.

#lightweight

Click to expand...

Anything but lightweight!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 27, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well last time he got into double figures drinks wise, he didnt play the next day.

#lightweight

Click to expand...

Ha ha, magic moment him stood on the balcony looking rather tiredðŸ¤¢ðŸ¤¢ðŸ¤¢ ðŸ¤®

Think he should have stuck to soda and lime the lightweight ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Anything but lightweight!!
		
Click to expand...

We're getting there mate, I avoid grids in the streets nowadays.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 27, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Slasher's practice swing will ensure there are no flies in the vicinity and is wonder to behold.
If you could harness the energy you could power a small town for a week.
		
Click to expand...

So true.  Never seen such commitment to a swing.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2018)

MikeH said:



			The GM team are all very excited - should be a great day
		
Click to expand...

They not mentioned you got me for the day Mike to 

Will be another awesome day as always


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They are following me (they are off the 1st and we're off the second) and rather nervous about how far down the fairway will be deemed safe in terms of both drives and avoiding hearing Kraxx holding court
		
Click to expand...

Depending on how good your hearing is about 200yds would cover both. Actually if you stand on the fairway youâ€™ll be safe from the drivesðŸ˜‚


----------

